# Zeilennummern drucken in Eclipse



## qde (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 
Ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Wie kann ich in Eclipse die Zeilennummern mit ausdrucken? Zwar kann man einstellen, dass sie in der Entwicklungsumgebung mit angezeigt werden, aber ausgedruckt wird das nicht. Gibt es ein Eclipse-Plugin, was das kann? JALOPY kann soetwas offenbar nicht. 

Vielen Dank
Gruß Felix


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=19602
 Gibt's (ganz unten) einen Patch dazu...

 Gruß Tom


----------

